# alden shoe size confusion - please help



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I ordered a pair of alden #8 990s (barrie last) last week in US size 9. My left foot measures 26 cm toe-to-heel (right foot is slightly smaller, makes sense since I am right handed) and I am currently wearing a size US size 10 reebok sneaker. I have always typically varied between a 9.5 and 10 in most branded sneakers and mall shoes, with regular D width.

When I called in alden to confirm my shoe size, the guy I spoke to expressed surprize that I wear a size 10. According to him, I am a size 8.5 ... I have always worn 9.5 and 10 so I just told him that, and we finally agreed to try a size 9 since the barrie last runs larger. The shoes are arriving this friday, and I thought I had the sizing right.

I have been looking at shoe sizing across brands for the last two days and I am so very confused. Each brand ofcourse has its own sizing and I am now afraid that I ordered the wrong size for the alden 990. This site just confirmed my suspiscions:
https://www.i18nguy.com/l10n/shoes.html#adult

AAAC alden owners, can someone please quell my fears? I am hitting my head for not asking here before I ordered, it was stupid of me not to have asked.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

srivats said:


> AAAC alden owners, can someone please quell my fears? I am hitting my head for not asking here before I ordered, it was stupid of me not to have asked.


I own about half a dozen pairs of Aldens, all size 13, which is what I wear normally.

Except for one pair. My regular salesman at H. Stockton ordered a size 13, and when they came in they were ENORMOUS. We re-ordered in a twelve and they are the most comfortable pair I own.

And I just confirmed. It's a Barrie last.

I think you'll be fine.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Relax! When the shoes arrive, try them on. If they fit, you just bought yourself a great pair of shoes. If they don't fit, return them for a pair in the proper size. While I don't know who you are shopping with, the Shoemart is very good about working with you to achieve a good fit...and they pay the shipping! In either event, when you get the right size, enjoy those shoes. Alden puts out a great product.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Okay, I retract my statements on the "first trad jacket" thread about going to the thrift store and hounding eBay for a blue blazer. If you're plunking down the cash for a new pair of shell Aldens, call up J. Press, Brooks, or O'Connell's and order a new blue blazer. If you can't spare the extra cash for the jacket, return the shoes, buy something cheaper (but plenty useful) and buy a nice blazer. You'll wear it for a lifetime.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have found this to be helpful in judging the fit of Alden's:

https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/fitting.htm

But the ultimate decision has to be on your feet. Wear them on the carpet for a day or two.

Danny


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

srivats said:


> AAAC alden owners, can someone please quell my fears? I am hitting my head for not asking here before I ordered, it was stupid of me not to have asked.


My foot measures 9.5 D, I normally wear size 10 running shoes, and when I had my Barrie last shoes fitted at the Alden Shop in SF I ended up with a size 9 B/D.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

martylane said:


> My foot measures 9.5 D, I normally wear size 10 running shoes, and when I had my Barrie last shoes fitted at the Alden Shop in SF I ended up with a size 9 B/D.


My feet are 9.5 D or E. And I wear a 10 in running shoes. I also wear a 9 B/D in the Barrie last.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

srivats,

no need to panic.

Shoes will most likely be right (given that they are on Barrie last).

Have you tried changing widths? The fact that you needed longer shoes may be because they were all D width, and you actually need a wider shoe?


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

If they don't fit, don't worry and send them back.

But I sort of share your concern. My running shoes (Brooks) are 11.5D, in AE I wear 11.5D, and all my Sperry's are 11. But I own a pair of BB LHS, and they are 10D. I was really supprised when I purchased them, thinking that maybe they were just sized wrong.

I've always wondered if Alden's run a size or so small. Just a thought.


----------



## wmdunn (Jun 3, 2006)

I wear a 9.5E in my AE Cameron's, and a 9.5D in my Brooks LHS's. Never use a running shoe size...they are all over the ball park.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I wear a 10D in virtually all dress shoes, incl. AE; I wear a 10D in Aldens on the Hampton last, wear a 9.5D in my BB/Alden LHSs. I wouldn't rely on tennis shoes for a dress shoe fit, though.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Many thanks to all of you who replied. 

I got my shoes last friday (see my thread titled 'new alden 990') and they fit beautifully. The right foot feels a tiny bit cramped but that should go away when the shoe is broken in ... these are really beautiful shoes.


----------

